# My Mantis May be Dying??



## LynArtist (Oct 14, 2020)

I caught a mantis the other day, assumed to be a Female Chinese Mantis, green variant.

When I caught Midori, she was already kinda slowing down as it's nearing winter and it may be old age.

She was fairly friendly when we took her in and at first we kept her in a tulip bucket that was well ventilated and had water until I bought her a 10 by 5 by 8 inch terrarium with the coconut soil and even bought some crickets. We keep the water bowl in her terrarium and her favorite stick. She even was doing fine yesterday in her new home!

Before explaining what completely happened, it's important to note some sort of black/brown stuff is on her abdomen and wing, and she may have bicycle chain grease on her arms. Her eyes also seem to be going fully black?

Today I had her extremely active on me for a while, just doing her climbing stuff on my hands, and wanting to jump on my face, until she stopped running around. She started doing this thing where she'd lift her abdomen and her body then lower it back to resting. Pause. Then Repeat. Almost like pulsing. So I put her in her terrarium. She kept it up until she just dropped of her stick I tried to help her stand, but she REFUSED to move her legs. I thought she may have been starving, since I don't know the last time she'd had eaten or maybe dehydrated. so first I misted her cage, then held the cricket with tweezers in front of her. She grabbed the TWEEZERS, and showed no intent of letting go till later. We even later put the cricket in her hand and against her mouth, but she didn't eat at all. she just laid on her side, wildly moving her forearms.

Right now she's resting in her terrarium and dragged herself to cling to the side of her water dish. Is she dying? Should I try to feed her something soft like a baby food and some water?

Please help.

Update: I tried to give her water but she jolted sharply when touched. She rears away from anything I try to give her too. Should I leave her be?


----------



## LynArtist (Oct 14, 2020)

She Finally Passed away... Can someone tell me what I may have done wrong...?


----------



## Synapze (Oct 14, 2020)

It doesn't sound like you've had her long enough to have done anything wrong. She was probably at the end of her lifespan when you found her. 

If you decide to get another mantis, unless you go with a small species, you'll need a larger enclosure as it matures. Ventilation is also very important. 

Sorry you lost her.


----------



## LynArtist (Oct 14, 2020)

Synapze said:


> you'll need a larger enclosure as it matures. Ventilation is also very important.


It was one of the critter keepers with the mesh roof (she liked to hang from it). It was the only one I could get on such short notice but I do intend on getting a 12 by all around.


----------

